# Wanting to shark fish any day from tomorrow til Sunday



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello I'm Bryan i have a few new reels and will pick up another tomorrow or Friday. With that being said I don't have a kayak but I am willing to paddle out baits if you have a kayak I'll help out any way I can so if anyone is interested let me know i can be reached at 251-422-1339


----------



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

Army - which area do you wanna fish?


----------



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

The best area we can find some decent to large sharks from the beach


----------



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

I dont need to catch a world record, i`m happy with anything that bites, i just love fishing. My tackle could handle a 6ft but not more than that so i try not to target that if its at all possible!!

Well, if you know of a place close by i`m ready to go every night till Tuesday, except tonight. I'm thinking of going west down Johnson road into the state park (i got a weekly pass) and coming out when i`m done. Be ready to do this tomorrow night already.


----------



## Jacobpreston (Jul 4, 2014)

A great spot for sharks is Pensacola , its not inside for Pickens but right before the gate to get in there's a little area to the left(gulf side) with picnet tables and pavillions , and a parking lot , great place for sharks, and the best bait would be mullet probably 1 foot or so in length , they probably won't be selling those that bug at bait shops, but if your interested , I have a freezer full! And if you got room I would love to tag along .good luck though in the long run


----------



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

Jacob - a little far for me, i`m trying to stay local because have a family i need to cart to the beach and make dinner for and help getting bathed etc else - momma bear will growl when i go fishing, so for me to still make a 45min trip out there just to get there is a bit much. 

I do however thank you for the offer, that would have been great and also, for the offer of bait, you goes in FL are awesome!!!


----------



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

I left my number on here is if anyone if interested let me know text me or call me and we will work it out


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

How far you willing to travel? Hitting pcola area tomorrow


----------



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

I'll go to p'cola let me know


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

armyguardus said:


> I'll go to p'cola let me know


What reels you bringing? Probably hitting pcola about 7-730. 

Have a spot in mind. Short walk and good spot. Have to see on grass.


----------



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

Justin - love the range of tackle on the back of the truck, very nice! PCola`s too far for me, i have family duties but thanks for the offer. I`ll make a cast in Perdido tonight.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

GeeTee said:


> Justin - love the range of tackle on the back of the truck, very nice! PCola`s too far for me, i have family duties but thanks for the offer. I`ll make a cast in Perdido tonight.


Lol. 3 130s and 80w. Added a 4th 130. 

Anyways, good luck man. Hopefully we can read a report from one of us lol


----------



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

That's beautiful it really is if anyone wants to go call or text


----------

